# Season is coming!



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

So stoked as I woke up this morning cold due to my windows being open, the season I love most is right around the corner. I pass the local hill twice daily to and from work. I have found my new board as I want to get a rocker board this season. the board I have picked out is the Gnu riders choice with magne and rocker. I found this in stock at Snowboards Snowboard Gear and Apparel Snowboards.net which seems to have a lot of the new stuf in stock. I want to hear from fellow boarders if I am making a good choice, I ride mostly long groomed runs and enjoy getting hoing fast when possible. let me know what you think!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

The GNU Riders Choice would be a good board for what you want to do. There are lot's of others as well. I personally haven't felt a alternative camber board that feels as good as a cambered board for straight bombing! If you are stuck on a rocker check out Never Summer Premier F1-R. For cambered I would check out the Capita Black Death.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been thinkin about this season since the the 09 season ended


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

riders choice and "enjoy getting hoing fast" they go togethar...what else is there to do in the midwest :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

mOnky said:


> I've been thinkin about this season since the the 09 season ended


Same!
I couldn't imagine living next to a mtn I would never get anything done.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

mOnky said:


> I've been thinkin about this season since the the 09 season ended


same here dude, ive been addicted to a couple things before...cigs, weed, sex
but nothing compares to the strong urge i get when im not able to snowboard
winter is right around the corner. party on!


----------



## uvwmous (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the fever and its not more cowbell.


----------

